# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  Kontracepcija nakon porodjaja

## palcica

Prvo zelim da vas sve pozdravim,vec dugo pratim ovaj forum i puno mi je pomogao tokom trudnoce i neposredno nakon poroda.
Porodila sam se pre 2 meseca i bila na kontroli i moj ginic mi je prepoucio Cerasette tzv. mini pilule, jer ne bismo odmah drugu bebu.
Vec sam videla na nekom postovima da su neke od vas ovo koristile tokom dojenja( dojim moju bebu), pa me zanima kakva su vasa iskustva.
Znam da se koristi svaki dan, znaci bez pauze i tokom eventualne menstruacije takodjer. Pretpostavljam da se moze poceti u bilo koje doba sa koristenjem.
Hvala puno....

----------


## Pina

Ja ne zelim piti nikavu kontracepciju dok god dojim jer svaka tableta, tj njezini sastojci prelaze u mlijeko. Bilo je vec dosta napisa o tome.

----------


## Arijana

Prezervativi, i to nema hoću, hoću, poslije ću.., nego odma 8) , bar prvih godinu - dvije nakon poroda.

----------


## ivonna

A spirala mirena?

----------


## ninni

ja baš danas bila kod ginekologice i totalno mi je nahvalila tu mirena spiralu, kaže da je neusporedivo bolja od "starih" spirala, ono, totalna revolucija. mi smo za sada na prezervativima, nakon dojenja sam planirala ponovno s pilulama, ali ću ipak razmislit i o toj mireni. kaže da je jako dobra i za neke druge stvari, spriječava upale, infekcije i  sl.

----------


## ninaXY

I meni je ta mirena zapela za oko, ali nikako ne mogu skužiti da li djeluje samo na principu hormona (znači, kao pilule), ili je i abortivna (sprečava ugnježđivanje)? Zna li netko nešto detaljnije?

----------


## ninni

www.mirena.com.hr, pa pogledaj, ja isto još nisam stigla

----------


## martinaP

Mirena ima i hormonsko djelovanje, ali je i abortivna.  Kombinira djelovanje hormona i "obične" spirale.

----------


## retha

Meni je isto frka uzimat bilo kakve pilule kad to ipak sve ide i u mlijeko,pa su prezervativi nasi najbolji prijatelji. 8)

----------


## spooky

Meni je kontracepcija u komi... :/ 

Prezervative ne volim i ne želim, tabletice ne pijem zbog dojenja, a neću ih piti niti poslije jer se bojim karcinoma dojke ( baka mi je prije 6 dana umrla od toga ).
Mirenu mi moja doktorica ne savjetuje....ne znam...a sex nikada bolji...

----------


## ivonna

ja sam bila sva u mireni, ali evo malo se bolje informirala i nekako mi ne sjeda na dusu onaj dio o "abortivnom" djelovanju, i sad mi se sve cini da nis od te opcije

----------


## retha

Pa nisam rekla da nes obozavam te prezervative,ali trenutno nisam nasla bolju opciju. Nisam ja hrabra ko ti Spooky.  :Razz:

----------


## brigita2

> ja sam bila sva u mireni, ali evo malo se bolje informirala i nekako mi ne sjeda na dusu onaj dio o "abortivnom" djelovanju, i sad mi se sve cini da nis od te opcije


Obično ti taj abortivni dio ni ne dođe do izražaja jer kontraceptivni dio odradi svoje tako da ni ne dođe do začeća.

----------


## brigita2

Kopirano sa gore navedene stranice:

Otpuštanje hormona iz IUS-a sprečava nastanak trudnoće na nekoliko načina:
	- Zgušnjava cervikalnu sluz, čime se spermijima onemogućuje da dosegnu i oplode jajašce.
	- Sprečava normalnu funkciju spermija (pokreljivost) unutar maternice i jajovoda.
	- Mijenja mikrookoliš unutar maternice i jajovoda čime se onemogućuje oplodnja jajašca spermijem.
	- Smanjuje proliferaciju sluznice maternice, zbog čega menstruacijska krvarenja postaju oskudnija i kraća.

Dakle, uglavnom djeluje kontracepcijski tako da se oplodnja ni ne dogodi.

----------


## Anvi

> uglavnom djeluje kontracepcijski tako da se oplodnja ni ne dogodi


Eto, mene brine to *uglavnom*. Što će reći da u slučaju kad ne djeluje kontracepcijski, onda djeluje abortivno.

----------


## Paulita

Meni sada kontracepcija ne treba, ali kad već pričate, vidjela sam da postoje neki flasteri koji služe kao kontracepcija.

----------


## Pina

> Meni sada kontracepcija ne treba, ali kad već pričate, vidjela sam da postoje neki flasteri koji služe kao kontracepcija.


Da, ista stvar kao i tablete samo se ne guta, .i prelaze hormoni u mlijeko.

----------


## dolega

> uglavnom djeluje kontracepcijski tako da se oplodnja ni ne dogodi
> 			
> 		
> 
> Eto, mene brine to *uglavnom*. Što će reći da u slučaju kad ne djeluje kontracepcijski, onda djeluje abortivno.


to "uglavnom" je napisala brigita,a nije prepisano s njihovih stranica.
ako mirena sprečava trudnoću putem hormona,onda je valjda logično da ne djeluje abortivno.

kopirano s njihovih stranica:

· Ima li IUS abortivno djelovanje?

Ne. IUS (intrauterini sustav) sprečava oplodnju jajašca i stoga se ne smatra abortivnim.

----------


## ivonna

Morat cu i ja to jos malo prouciti (i to sto prije, da ne bi bilo nismo znali), da budem 100 posto sigurna, pogotovo jer je ginic rekao da ako ipak dodje do oplodnje, spirala sprecava ugnjezdjivanje jajasca, i sad nas to kopka i muci jer to ne zelimo.

----------


## aleta

> Meni je kontracepcija u komi... :/ 
> 
> Prezervative ne volim i ne želim, tabletice ne pijem zbog dojenja, a neću ih piti niti poslije jer se bojim karcinoma dojke ( baka mi je prije 6 dana umrla od toga ).
> Mirenu mi moja doktorica ne savjetuje....ne znam...a sex nikada bolji...


spooky, to za karcinom i kontracepcijske tablete ti je preporučio ginekolog? naime, moj tvrdi da to nema veze jedno s drugim. ja se isto nekako ne mogu odlučiti (mama mi je imala karcinom).

----------


## spooky

> spooky, to za karcinom i kontracepcijske tablete ti je preporučio ginekolog? naime, moj tvrdi da to nema veze jedno s drugim. ja se isto nekako ne mogu odlučiti (mama mi je imala karcinom).


Nije. Isto mi je rekla da to nema veze, ali ipak...ne znam, nisam još odlučila. Dojim i namjeravam još dugo dojiti ( Dora ima tek 6. mjeseci ) pa niti ne mogu još sada. 
Ipak, intenzivno razmišljam o tome jer ne bih voljela da mi se "dogodi".

----------


## Školjkica

da li netko koristi dijefragmu i zašto je kod nas ona tako slabo zastupljena ili se to meni samo čini

----------


## Školjkica

greška u pisanju-dijafragmu

----------


## Pina

Ja bas sutra idem ginicu pa cu ga priupitati za Mirenu, bas me zaintrigirala. Da li netko zna kako se to placa ili. . .?

----------


## šefika

Mi još uvijek dojimo...samo navečer prije spavanja...ali ne koristimo nikakve kontracepcije...mene je strah toga svega...prekinut snošaj i to je to...  :Wink:

----------


## Pina

Svaka cas na hrabrosti, ja se ne bih usudila igrati. . . . :shock:. U danasnje vrijeme ima toliko mogucnosti za zastitu, mislim da nema gore od nezeljene trudnoce. To je samo moje skromno misljenje, naravno, svatko ima svoje.

----------


## šefika

Mi ionako ne bi htjeli preveliku razliku među djecom pa nam to ne pravi neki problem...a i prije smo se štitili tako i dobili bebu kad samo se prestali čuvat...a naravno da svatko ima svoje neko razmišljanje,i tvoje je pravo to reći..  :Wink:  tvoj smajlić me nasmijo...očekivala sam takvu reakciju od ostalih jer mi frendice vele da nisam normalna,ali ja se nekako dok god budem mogla neću služiti ničim...priroda nek radi svoje...možda jednog dana osnujem nogometnu momčad...ko zna  :Laughing:

----------


## brigita2

> Ja bas sutra idem ginicu pa cu ga priupitati za Mirenu, bas me zaintrigirala. Da li netko zna kako se to placa ili. . .?


Ginekolog ti napiše onaj crni recept i odeš kupiti u ljekarnu. Košta 1100 kn minimalno. U nekim ljekarnama još nabiju maržu pa je i više. Isplati se pitati u više ljekarni. Stavlja ti je ginekolog 3-4 dan menstruacije. Postavljanje je kod socijalnog ginekologa besplatno. Račun za mirenu sačuvaš jer možeš dobiti povrat poreza na osnovu njega.

----------


## Pina

:Smile:   Moja menstruacija se jos nije vratila . . . hm hm. A da, kao i za naocale, lijekove i sve ostalo. . . samo nisam sigurna kako ide sa poreznom prijavom s obzirom da sam ja od 08.01.06. na porodiljnom, a od 01.01. - 07.01. sam bila na godisnjem.
Hvala na informaciji   :Love:

----------


## keisha

Ja pijem mini pilile *cerazette* koje se mogu piti i kada dojis i jako sam zadovoljna. Vec skoro 6 mjeseci ih pijem, moja bebica jos uvijek sisa i nemam bas nikakvih kontra efekata. Super su. Meni ih je odmah poslije porodjaja prepisao moj ginekolog.To su jedine na trzistu koje se mogu piti i za vrijeme dojenja jer ne sadrze ostrogen kao kombinirane pilule.

----------


## Josa

> Ja pijem mini pilile *cerazette* koje se mogu piti i kada dojis i jako sam zadovoljna. Vec skoro 6 mjeseci ih pijem, moja bebica jos uvijek sisa i nemam bas nikakvih kontra efekata. Super su. Meni ih je odmah poslije porodjaja prepisao moj ginekolog.To su jedine na trzistu koje se mogu piti i za vrijeme dojenja jer ne sadrze ostrogen kao kombinirane pilule.


 ja sam nakon poroda tražila oralnu kontracepciju i ginekolog mi je rekao za Yasmine tablete, ali je naglasio ako je riječ o muškoj bebi da mi ne bi preporučio konzumiranje, veli da su " kabanice"  :Evil or Very Mad:   i spirala bolje  :/ , sama pomisao da bih imala strano tijelo u sebi, bilo mi je muka, tako da sam prije dva mjeseca prestala dojiti ( beba ima 1 godinu) i čekala menstruaciju i još je čekam....i čekam.....  :Smile:  , a kabanice mrzim iz dubine duše   :Evil or Very Mad:  , a treće dijete bu ipak malo pričekalo  :Smile:

----------

josa, ja bi se do sad ucrvala da sam na tvom mjestu...
pred 2 mjeseca si prestala dojiti a jos nema s mengu....
ja bi do sad napravila tri testa a ne jedan...
trenutno ne koristim nikakvu kontracepciju osim kabanica ali ako mi slucajno zakasni dan ili dva menga odmah radim test.... ne vjerujem vise ni u koga i ni u sta sto se kontracepcije tice...

----------


## Josa

> josa, ja bi se do sad ucrvala da sam na tvom mjestu...
> pred 2 mjeseca si prestala dojiti a jos nema s mengu....
> ja bi do sad napravila tri testa a ne jedan...
> trenutno ne koristim nikakvu kontracepciju osim kabanica ali ako mi slucajno zakasni dan ili dva menga odmah radim test.... ne vjerujem vise ni u koga i ni u sta sto se kontracepcije tice...


  :Laughing:  nemam potrebe, jer imam superpolicistične jajnike tak da se ne brinem, a i da ostanem trudna  :D  :D

----------


## alta

a tableta za dan poslije, postoji li tako nesto?
nemam neke redovite sex odnose, i ne uzima mi se oral kontracepcija a dojimo vec skoro 14 mjeseci
i ne volim gumice

----------


## brigita2

> a tableta za dan poslije, postoji li tako nesto?


Naravno da postoji.
Steadril 2 tablete odmah, 2 tablete nakon 12 sati.

Naravno da ne možeš od toga očekivati čudo. Ja sam pila kad nam je puknuo kondom i nije mi pomoglo. Rodio se Dani.

----------


## aleta

alta, ne misliš valjda da bi ti to bila metoda kontracepcije? :?

----------


## alta

alta, ne misliš valjda da bi ti to bila metoda kontracepcije? 

a slazem se da ne bi... al sta napravit
kondome mrzim iz dna duse, pills su out jer jos dojim i to deckica... ne mogu apstinirat   :Sad:  
metoda 'cuvamo se' bas i nije 100% sigurna
osim toga, mengu sam pravu dobila pred 4 mjeseca, i od onda na ovamo samo simbolicna - sto znaci da je imam 2 dana i onda gotovo

----------


## ms. ivy

:shock:

----------


## Arijana

> pills su out jer jos dojim i to deckica... ne mogu apstinirat


Ne bi koristila antibebi pilule, a pila bi ih u ogromnim dozama dan nakon odnosa, a još uz to ne bi apstinirala... pa koliko bi to pilula gutala tjedno?? 
Ne razumijem  :?

----------


## alta

cure drage, pitam vas za savjet

ima nas naime i takvih koje bi se tu i tamo htjele malo proveselit, i koje nisu umrle u trenutku kad je postovani otac djeteta odlucio otprasit u nepoznatom pravcu

do sada nikad nisam imala ovakvu situaciju, pa se raspitujem... jel pametnije zatrovat se sa pill za dan poslije 1-2x mjesecno, ili zbog toga gutat oral kontracepciju svih 30 dana

samo to

----------


## rinama

nemojte ništa piti dok dojite, neka gospodin muž PAZIIII  :Razz:  i bit će sve ok, a ako nemože, naučite ga.
otkrit ćete i nove dimenzije sex.života  :Wink:

----------


## Marsupilami

> cure drage, pitam vas za savjet
> 
> ima nas naime i takvih koje bi se tu i tamo htjele malo proveselit, i koje nisu umrle u trenutku kad je postovani otac djeteta odlucio otprasit u nepoznatom pravcu
> 
> do sada nikad nisam imala ovakvu situaciju, pa se raspitujem... jel pametnije zatrovat se sa pill za dan poslije 1-2x mjesecno, ili zbog toga gutat oral kontracepciju svih 30 dana
> 
> samo to


Znaci nemas stalnog partnera?

U tom slucaju ni ne pomisljaj na sex bez kondoma, ako moras birati radije izaberi apstinenciju.

----------


## Arijana

> do sada nikad nisam imala ovakvu situaciju, pa se raspitujem... jel pametnije zatrovat se sa pill za dan poslije 1-2x mjesecno, ili zbog toga gutat oral kontracepciju svih 30 dana
> 
> samo to


Aaaa, to.. mislim da tu nije samo pitanje što je pametnije, nego je to prije svega moralno pitanje, a na to ti sama moraš znati odgovor.
A opet, ta "pilula poslije" nije jedna pilula nego dupla doza ujutro i dupla doza uveče, e sad ne znam jeli jedan dan ili tri dana.

----------


## brigita2

> A opet, ta "pilula poslije" nije jedna pilula nego dupla doza ujutro i dupla doza uveče, e sad ne znam jeli jedan dan ili tri dana.


Nije to 2 pilule ujutro i dvije navečer, nego 2 pilule odmah nakon odnosa (ili čim ranije) i 12 sati nakon prvih pilula druge dvije. Ali ako nemaš stalnog partnera, onda su kondomi nužda. Ipak treba razmišljati o spolnim bolestima.

----------


## Viky_7

Ja sam si stavila spiralu (običnu), kad sam dokiju rekla da bi htjela mirenu (zato što mi je ciklus nenormalan), rekao je da će mi ju staviti, ali kad napunim 40godina jer to nije za mene. Kaže, to je za žene u menopauzi...
Možda to samo on tako misli, ja ne znam. Nemam problema sa bakrenom.

----------


## Irena001

> Ja sam si stavila spiralu (običnu), kad sam dokiju rekla da bi htjela mirenu (zato što mi je ciklus nenormalan), rekao je da će mi ju staviti, ali kad napunim 40godina jer to nije za mene. Kaže, to je za žene u menopauzi...
> Možda to samo on tako misli, ja ne znam. Nemam problema sa bakrenom.


Ovako je i meni moj ginekolog rekao, a dokaz je i moja sveki oja ju je stavila zbog menopauze.
Moj ginić mi isto tako nije htio prepisati anti-beby zbog moga dojenja.
Imala sam prvi menzis nakon poroda prošli mjesec, i sada je trebala doć prošlu srijedu, a kasni  :Crying or Very sad:  
Baš mi se i ne ide odmah na drugo djete, pa M. mi ima samo 4 mjeseca :/

----------


## dolega

> Viky_7 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja sam si stavila spiralu (običnu), kad sam dokiju rekla da bi htjela mirenu (zato što mi je ciklus nenormalan), rekao je da će mi ju staviti, ali kad napunim 40godina jer to nije za mene. Kaže, to je za žene u menopauzi...
> Možda to samo on tako misli, ja ne znam. Nemam problema sa bakrenom.
> 
> 
> Ovako je i meni moj ginekolog rekao, a dokaz je i moja sveki oja ju je stavila zbog menopauze.
> Moj ginić mi isto tako nije htio prepisati anti-beby zbog moga dojenja.
> ...


da se mirena stavlja samo radi menopauze,ne bi bila kontracepcijsko sredstvo.

http://www.mirena.com.hr/flash.asp

----------


## suzyem

Evo ovako: meni je moja doc. rekla kad sam ju pitala za Mirenu, kao, pa šta će ti to, ti si mlada i zdrava žena, to je za starije žene koje imaju problema s ciklusima, itd. Pošto sam čitala na raznim forumima da ju stavljaju i mlađe žene, pitanje sam postavila ginekologu na www.trudnoća.net, koji mi je odgovorio da je moja doc. u pravu, najviše zbog mojih godina. Inače, imam 29 god. Pa sad ti znaj....

----------


## mommy_plesačica

> cure drage, pitam vas za savjet
> 
> ima nas naime i takvih koje bi se tu i tamo htjele malo proveselit, i koje nisu umrle u trenutku kad je postovani otac djeteta odlucio otprasit u nepoznatom pravcu


Pa kad već pitaš za savjet...   :Grin:  
"Proveseliti" se bez kondoma je u današnje vrijeme vrlo, vrlo glupa stvar. Neću ti nabrajati spolne bolesti koje možeš zaraditi, a da ni ne primijetiš - utipkaj u Google STD pa čitaj.
Za neredovite odnose u monogamnoj vezi je od pilule za dan poslije zdravija opcija dijafragma + spermicidna krema.

----------


## M&T

pitanje za cure koje imaju mirenu:
pošto mirena ima u sebi hormona jesu li moguće nuspojave kao i kod kontac. tableta tipa smanjen libido, suhoća rodnice, debljanje, svrbež, i sl.??

----------


## kovke

moj ginić je rekao, budući da dojim i mislim još imati djece-nikakva spirala, niti mirena, već samo prezić   :Sad:

----------


## dolega

> pitanje za cure koje imaju mirenu:
> pošto mirena ima u sebi hormona jesu li moguće nuspojave kao i kod kontac. tableta tipa smanjen libido, suhoća rodnice


baš naprotiv,a što se tiče debljanja-na istoj sam kilaži kao i prije.

----------


## M&T

dolega znala sam da ćeš se ti javiti, zapravo tebe sam i očekivala, hvala ti!!
kao što vidiš još uvijek vagam za i protiv mirene, uvijek me vuče više ZA ali nikako da to bude definitivno :? 
nego da te pitam: jesi pila kad kontarc. tablete i jesi imala takve nuspojave?? mislim možda tebi i od kontr. tabl. nema nikakvih nuspojava pa zato ni od mirene.
ja sam zadnje pila yasmin i ubile me gore navedene nuspojave, bolne cice da i ne spominjem  :Sad:   i sad me strah dat ogormnu lovu za mirenu ako me čeka isto jer sa tim nuspojavama stvarno ne mogu živit :/ 
help!!  :Grin:

----------


## dolega

pila sam tablete davno prije tak da se i ne sjećam nuspojava.

----------


## Zorana

Ja bi samo htjela dodati da je spirala abortivno kontracepcijsko sredstvo jer sprecava _vec oplodjenu jajnu stanicu_ da se ugnijezdi u maternici. Pa kome je to vazno nek zna i taj podatak.

----------


## dolega

> Ja bi samo htjela dodati da je spirala abortivno kontracepcijsko sredstvo jer sprecava _vec oplodjenu jajnu stanicu_ da se ugnijezdi u maternici. Pa kome je to vazno nek zna i taj podatak.


mirena nije.

----------


## Zorana

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mirena

----------


## Zorana

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mirena

----------


## Zorana

Mechanisms of contraception
The Mirena is intended to initially release a daily dose of 20 micrograms levonorgestral (a progestin). It is not known how exactly Mirena works. It has several effects on the reproductive system, which are believed to explain its use to prevent pregnancy.

Frequency of ovulation is reduced.[7] 
Cervical mucus is changed to obstruct passage of sperm through the cervix.[8] 
The presence of a foreign body in the uterus prompts the release of leukocytes and prostaglandins by the endometrium, substances that are hostile to both sperm and eggs.[9] 
The endometrium is thinned.[8] *It has been suggested that this inhibits implantation of embryos, though no experiment has yet confirmed or disproven this theory.* 


Ovo je isjecak iz teksta za one kojima se ne  cita. Nije mi uopce u cilju prepucavanje, ako netko to slucajno pomisli. Samo me nervira kad se tvrdi nesto sto u najmanju ruku nije dokazano. A vrlo vjerovatno je i netocno.   :Coffee:

----------


## dolega

> Anvi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				uglavnom djeluje kontracepcijski tako da se oplodnja ni ne dogodi
> ...

----------


## dolega

kak ti onda zorana možeš tvrditi da je tvoja izjava točna,a nije dokazana?mene također nerviraju takve stvari.

prije no što sam stavila mirenu, raspitala sam se kod nekoliko doktora o njoj.u principu sam je i stavila na poticaj jednog od njih da bi riješila svoje probleme dugih menstruacija od kojih dolazi do upala zdjelice te ostalih gin.bolesti.

----------


## dolega

ah,da se nadovežem...

također se može dogoditi da za par godina dokažu da npr.nije zdravo umjesto omekšivača koristiti ocat  :Razz:

----------


## Zorana

:Razz:  
Ne kazem ja da je moja izjava tocna. Samo kazem da ni ja ni ti ne znamo pouzdano sta je tocno. Jer ni sami znanstvenici (navodno) ne znaju. A sta kaze koji doktor, to je tema za sebe. 
Meni nista od ovoga nije vazno jer ja spirale ne koristim. Mislila sam samo da je vazno napisati i suprotno misljenje radi zena koje o spirali razmisljaju s religijskog, filozofskog ili kojeg vec aspekta.   :Saint:

----------


## dolega

ona koja razmišlja s religijskog aspekta neće koristiti nikakvu zaštitu  :Razz:

----------


## Zorana

mudro zboris.  :Grin:

----------


## nanuška

Evo da se nadovežem na temu! Ja sam kontracep.pilule koristila punih 8 god. naravno uz potrebne pauze. Kada sam se udala, MM i ja smo se dogov.da idemo na bebu ( vec tada smo bili 8,5 god.zajedno). Koristila sam Stediril M s kojima sam bila full zadovoljna.Znala sam u sat kad cu dobiti, trajalo bi mi oko 3-4 dana, niti sam odlakavila, smršavila i išta sl.  :Razz:   Jedina stvar koja mi je bila nuspojava desila se na početku korištenja( prva dva mjeseca) jest da sam bila potištena i tužna  :Crying or Very sad:  . Zbog hormona naravno.Ali, i to je prošlo poslije dva mjeseca. Kada smo se odlučili na bebu trebalo mi je 3 mjeseca da zanesem. I sve je ok. Sada dojim, prakticiramo prekinut snošaj jer ne znamo šta da koristimo.
Eto, samo sam se nadovezala

----------


## Pina

Ja sam evo nakon duuugog vaganja Mirena DA ili NE. . .odlucila naruciti mini-pills. . . u ZG se moze nabaviti Microlut i cekam da mi stigne pa da krenem. Od Mirene sam odusala jer mi se ne da davati 1100kn za nju pa da iz negog razloga ispaden da mi ne odgovara. Mini pilule su isto samo progesteron kao i Mirena i nakon konzultacije sa ginicem i farmaceutom Mirena otapala. . . mozda jednog dana kada mi nece biti tesko riskirati 1100kn. 
No, ako neka od vas zna nesto vise. . . nacula sam nesto da se kao moze isposlovati Mirena na recept preko HZZO-a. . . e kad bi ju dobila besplatno  :Grin:   mozda bi opet razmislila o njoj. . . .

----------


## donna

meni je dr. rekla da su nakon poroda  dobre Yasmine...to i pijem...

----------


## donna

meni je dr. rekla da su nakon poroda  dobre Yasmine...to i pijem...

----------


## Riana

> ona koja razmišlja s religijskog aspekta neće koristiti nikakvu zaštitu



Ne slažem se s tim. 
Ima kontracepcije koja se ne miješa u život bebe. Smatram da život nastaje u prvoj stotinki začeća.
Pilule koje sprečavaju ovulaciju, kondom, računanje datuma, sve je to ok. Nema mi tu problema. Drugo je kaj rimokatolička crkva veli. Bitan mi je Bog i Biblija. 
A planirana trudnoća je sasvim ok, na kraju ipak Bog daje život.

----------


## madi

Koristim Trinqular i evo tražim mišljenje kakve su(meni su dobre i nisu tu i tamo bolovi,pospanos,umor ). S drugim bebačom zaboravila sam kupiti kutiju i došao je Dominik  :D ali ne želim ponoviti istu pogrešku pa evo ako netko ima za i protiv ovih tableta inače svako isčekivanje menge mi je nervoza nemam u planu više zanjeti a ne želim na sterilizaciju gin. mi je dao tablete je kao spirala Mirena još nije za mene usput imam punim 29god.  :?   :Smile:

----------


## Riana

Ja nisam čula za njih. prije trudnoće sam pila Trinovum, bio mi je ok, od Stediril M sam dobila kg.
nakon  dvomjesečne pauze sam zatrudnila. bez problema.

----------


## malena beba

> Koristim Trinqular i evo tražim mišljenje kakve su
> 
> ja sam pila te pilule i nisam imala nikakvih problema. cim sam ih prestala piti istog casa sam ostala trudna  :D   
> inace, bas me zanima ova tema. imam dvoje djece i ne mislim vise radjati (ali ako Bog da, pa hvala Bogu nista drugo osim radjanja ne dolazi u obzir). jos nisam dobila poslije porodjaja, ne dojim vise. cekam da dobijem pa da se savjetujem sa ginekologom. kakva su vasa iskustva? ne bi se zeljela godinama (opet) trovat pilulama a ne mislim vise imati djece...

----------


## madi

malena beba ni ja ne milim više rađati nadam se bar tako sad sam na triqilaru i dobre su pijem ih već god od kad sam rodila domu ali pila sam ih i prije i zabravila kupiti paketić za novu kuru i rodio se dominik tako da me je strah išta drugo probati gin. mi nije baš još za spiralu kaže da sam mlada tako da mi je preporučio ove tablete inače imamo boljih i lošijih dana s njima al bar su nekakva zaštita ma ne znam i ja se ne žlim trovati al što se može kad nema ništa bolje il pouzdranije   :Crying or Very sad:   :/   :Wink:

----------


## TeinaMama

A zakaj vi to tak zaključite "da se ne želite trovati pilulama". Ne kužim zašto trovati?? Pa nije valjda tak štetno....
I još me zanima, ako netko zna kak doktori odluče koje tablete su za koga. Mene npr nije doktorica ništ pitala i nabrajala mi kojih ima nego mi je dala Yasmine. A vidim da ih ima hrpa i da svako nekaj drugo pije. U čemu je razlika?

----------


## Ana :-)

Ja pitala ginekologicu za kontracepciju, i nije mi dala ništa jer dojim  :/ 

Zanima me da li ima mama koje doje i uzimaju pilule?

----------


## malena beba

pod trovat mislim trovat se hormonima, jer to su ipak hormoni. 
znaci, ginekolog ti je ipak dao pilule jer si mlada. sigurno ce i meni, tek su mi 22  :D

----------


## dolega

> dolega prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ona koja razmišlja s religijskog aspekta neće koristiti nikakvu zaštitu 
> 
> 
> 
> Ne slažem se s tim. 
> Ima kontracepcije koja se ne miješa u život bebe. Smatram da život nastaje u prvoj stotinki začeća.
> ...


hvala bogu što svi imamo pravo složiti se s nečim ili ne.
moje mišljenje nije u potpunosti sukladno s tvojim,ali o tome nekom drugom prilikom  :Wink:

----------


## beba128

> Ja sam si stavila spiralu (običnu), kad sam dokiju rekla da bi htjela mirenu (zato što mi je ciklus nenormalan), rekao je da će mi ju staviti, ali kad napunim 40godina jer to nije za mene. Kaže, to je za žene u menopauzi...
> Možda to samo on tako misli, ja ne znam. Nemam problema sa bakrenom.


        Ako može pitanje,koja je to razlika među spiralama,namjeravam je staviti imam 28 god i dvoje djece,i pošto više nemam namjeru zatrudniti,spirala mi se čini najbolji izbor jer se ipak ne moraš misliti za ništa ,kao sa tabletom ,koja ima puste nuspojave i slično ,a da ne govorim o onome jesam li zaboravila je uzeti ili ne!

----------


## beba128

> Ja sam evo nakon duuugog vaganja Mirena DA ili NE. . .odlucila naruciti mini-pills. . . u ZG se moze nabaviti Microlut i cekam da mi stigne pa da krenem. Od Mirene sam odusala jer mi se ne da davati 1100kn za nju pa da iz negog razloga ispaden da mi ne odgovara. Mini pilule su isto samo progesteron kao i Mirena i nakon konzultacije sa ginicem i farmaceutom Mirena otapala. . . mozda jednog dana kada mi nece biti tesko riskirati 1100kn. 
> No, ako neka od vas zna nesto vise. . . nacula sam nesto da se kao moze isposlovati Mirena na recept preko HZZO-a. . . e kad bi ju dobila besplatno   mozda bi opet razmislila o njoj. . . .


     Jeli mi se to čini ili si stvarno napisala 1100kn?!  :?

----------


## nanic

Meni je dr dao PATENTEX, to su vaginalete koje se stave malo prije snošaja te spriječavaju začeće.. Rekao je da ih mogu koristiti dok dojim..
Naravno, još nisam probala, zna li netko nešto o tome?

----------


## zeljana02

Kako se zastititi u periodu dojenja?! Ja ne zelim piti tablete niti ista od kemije, mm ne moze smisliti kondom  :Rolling Eyes: ...sex nam je odlican, pa me sve strah da se ne zanesemo previse jer metoda "vadi ga van" bas i nije pouzdana...M jos nisam dobila...

----------


## BP

*nanic*, odlicne su, vec sam ih nahvalila na drugod nekom pdf-u...sve sto se zanima pitaj

----------


## jelena.O

> M jos nisam dobila...


možda ni nebuš ove godine

----------


## (maša)

> *nanic*, odlicne su, vec sam ih nahvalila na drugod nekom pdf-u...sve sto se zanima pitaj


ajd napiši malo više o tome

----------


## eris

Blagosiljam onu koja me nagovorila na spiralu!!! Nakon 15. godina braka, konačno nešto potpuno opuštajuće za nas oboje(naravno uz edovite kontrole)

----------


## kaca80

Ćao cure! 
Znam skoro sve što me interesuje oko vrsta kontracepcija ali pojavile su mi se neke nedoumice.
Bila sam nešto bolesna i išla svom ljekaru. kada je obavio sve oko toga počeo je da mi govori kako ne smijem imati više djece. Tog sam i ja svjesna i zbog svog zdravstvenog stanja i zbog toga što sam željela i dobila dvoje djece.
Počeo je da me ubjeđuje da stavim spiralu. kad god sam ovih dana otišla kod njega ponavljao mi je da čim saniram ovu prehladu odmah stavim spiralu.
Ja nisam puno razmišljala o tome jer muž i ja smo koristili kad nam je trebalo onu prirodnu tehniku ,,vadi na vrijeme :Smile: ". SAda kad sam se porodila koristimo i prezervative i ono prvo jer smo tako navikli.
Nismo više ni tinejdžeri. Meni je 31 njemu 37. Nemamo tako često ni odnose. Jednom u 7 ili 10 dana. Čak i kad sam otvorila bolovanje i bila odmorna.
I ovo djece smo jedva začeli.trebalo nam je više od godinu dana ,,intenzivnog rada" za svaku bebu.
Moj ginekolo je bila mnogo opuštenija po tom pitanju. rekla je samo da izaberem jednu od kontracepcija. I ona je naglasila da ne smijem imati više djece.
Stvarno da li je ta spirala meni toliko potrebna????
U svakom slučaju je neću staviti.

----------


## kaca80

Ponavljam trebalo mi je više od godinu dana za zatrudnim.
Znam dvije žene koje imaju bebe a zatrudnile sa ono prirodnom tehnikom ,,vadi". ALi,  one su par godina mlađe od mene kao i njihovi muževi. Imaju one još pojedno dijete i sa njima su brzo ostale trudne.

----------


## BP

> ajd napiši malo više o tome


Pantetex ima svoju stranicu zaguglaj i tamo su sve bitne info sto se tice sastava, pitanja i odgovora i slicno, isplati se procitati

Ja mogu napisati svoje iskustvo: otkad koristim patentex nemam NIKAKVIH nuspojava (npr pilule) ili kondom (nije to to sto se filinga tice  :Very Happy: )

slobodno pitaj konkretno sto te zanima

----------


## Ripcord

> Pantetex ima svoju stranicu zaguglaj i tamo su sve bitne info sto se tice sastava, pitanja i odgovora i slicno, isplati se procitati
> 
> Ja mogu napisati svoje iskustvo: otkad koristim patentex nemam NIKAKVIH nuspojava (npr pilule) ili kondom (nije to to sto se filinga tice )
> 
> slobodno pitaj konkretno sto te zanima


Jel koristiš i prezervative za vrijeme ovulacije, kako preporučuju (u tom slučaju glupo mi je uopće i stavljati vaginalete, ako već koristim prezervative kojih nam je puna kapa)? Meni je taj dio zeznut jer otkad sam rodila imam neredoviti ciklus (evo imala sada dva puta u dva tjedna menstruaciju), pa ne znam kako da skužim plodne dane. 

Inače, muku mučim s kontracepcijom. Ne mogu pilule (veliki problem s venama), ne želim spiralu (i zbog toga se uporno svađam s gin.), razmišljah o mireni jer sam čula da nema utjecaj na vene jer hormoni djeluju lokalno, no nakon što sam pročitala brojne nuspojave, a cijena mi je isto izvan dosega - polagano odustadoh, i sad više nemam pojma što bih. 

Ubit će me to silno razmišljanje i promišljanje  :Laughing:

----------


## BP

u stvari je jako jednostavno: u vrijeme ovulacije ( a gotovo sam sigurna kad mi je) izbjegavam hopsanje a u ostale dane koristim samo patentex, bez prezervativa + muz pazi. 
ja ne zelim  / ne smijem spiralu nikako, a narocito ne Mirenu, a bome ni pilule

----------


## Ripcord

> u stvari je jako jednostavno: u vrijeme ovulacije ( a gotovo sam sigurna kad mi je) izbjegavam hopsanje a u ostale dane koristim samo patentex, bez prezervativa + muz pazi. 
> ja ne zelim  / ne smijem spiralu nikako, a narocito ne Mirenu, a bome ni pilule


Još dva pitanja, budući da sam našla proturječne informacije: jel ide na recept ili samo kupiš u ljekarni (ili je s receptom jeftinije) i koliko košta?

----------


## Cubana

> u stvari je jako jednostavno: u vrijeme ovulacije ( a gotovo sam sigurna kad mi je) izbjegavam hopsanje a u ostale dane koristim samo patentex, bez prezervativa + muz pazi. 
> ja ne zelim  / ne smijem spiralu nikako, a narocito ne Mirenu, a bome ni pilule


Zapravo te vaginalete koje hvališ ti, u vrijeme kad ih koristiš, zapravo ni ne trebaju.
Šalim se, ali vrijednost kontraceptivne metode se mjeri svojom sposobnošću sprečavanja trudnoće. Tvoja metoda je apstinencija u plodne dane. Pantetex je samo neki safety mehanizam, zar ne?

----------


## martinaP

> u stvari je jako jednostavno: u vrijeme ovulacije ( a gotovo sam sigurna kad mi je) izbjegavam hopsanje a u ostale dane koristim samo patentex, bez prezervativa + muz pazi. 
> ja ne zelim  / ne smijem spiralu nikako, a narocito ne Mirenu, a bome ni pilule


Na ovakav način  mogu se koristiti i LH trakice u svrhu kontracepcije.

Patentex se naručuje po receptu ginekologa iz inozemstva. Čeka se 2-3 tjedna.

----------


## BP

Patentex nije nikako isto kao LH trakice, Pantentex je spermicid a Lh trakice su testeri za određivanje ovulacije. Patentexa ima za kupiti u Zagrebu u ljekarni Dolac odmah, ne mora se cekati, i treba ti recept. Za one koji nisu u ZG ljekarna dostavlja postom

na http://www.patentex.com/ imate i pearl index i FAQ... ali evo copy paste :

Can I use Patentex oval alone, as the only contraceptive?


Yes. It is, of course, essential that you follow the instructions for use exactly. However, to avoid infection with sexually transmitted diseases, a condom should also be used.


Can Patentex oval be used over long periods of time?


Due to its good tolerability, Patentex oval is extremely suitable for long-term use. This was proven in a clinical study with 1,652 women. The longest application period of Patentex oval in this study group was 54 months. In this study, Patentex oval proved to be not only a safe and effective but also highly tolerable intravaginal contraceptive.  

Do I really have to wait the indicated time before intercourse?


Yes, always. The safe protection of Patentex oval is only fully developed once the active ingredient is optimally distributed throughout the vagina. This takes 10 minutes.  

Can Patentex oval be used together with a condom?


Yes, Patentex oval can be used at the same time as latex condoms. The spermicidal active ingredient does not attack the latex material.  

What about body hygiene - can I use soap after the application of Patentex oval?


Of course. After you have had sexual intercourse and used Patentex oval, you can have a shower or wash. That's because nonoxinol-9, the active ingredient in Patentex oval, won't interact with normal soaps or body wash products. No clock-watching required! That's not the case with other spermicides that contain benzalkonium chloride, which can become less effective when exposed to substances, like most soaps or shower gels. Reason for that is an interaction between cationic benzalkonium chloride and anionic, surface active compounds like soap. When they combine, they build up a complex that can influence the effectiveness of the product.  

Patentex oval is a foam ovule. Which function does this foam have?


The unique foam formation plays an important role in the mechanism of action of Patentex oval. The ovule melts at body temperature and thereby develops a microfine foam that is the carrier for the spermicidal active ingredient nonoxinol-9. The foam guarantees a fast spread within the vagina and uniformly covers the vaginal wall thus releasing the spermicidal active ingredient. Through this optimal distribution, the spermicidal ingredient is present homogenously in the vagina, providing a safe and reliable protection against unwanted pregnancy.  

Can every woman use Patentex oval?


Patentex oval can be used by fertile women of all ages. Clinical studies on Patentex oval demonstrated that the product was effective and well-tolerated by young women at 17 years as well as by women at the age of 50. Especially for the target group of women above 40 years who should not take hormonal contraceptives due to the increased risk of thrombosis or stroke, Patentex oval is a perfect solution.





Ja pisem svoje iskustvo sa patentexom, ne prodajem ga i ne radim reklamu jer imam neke koristi. Ne pase svima sve. Meni ne pase spirala ni pilule, ne zelim podvezivanje a potreban mi je siguran kontraceptiv. to je to

----------


## BP

> Zapravo te vaginalete koje hvališ ti, u vrijeme kad ih koristiš, zapravo ni ne trebaju.
> Šalim se, ali vrijednost kontraceptivne metode se mjeri svojom sposobnošću sprečavanja trudnoće. Tvoja metoda je apstinencija u plodne dane. Pantetex je samo neki safety mehanizam, zar ne?


Cubana, zatrudniti se jednostavno moze i kad nije ovulacija i za vrijeme menzesa...logicno mi je da vece sansa kad je ovu ali nije ziher. Meni kad je ovulacija poprilicno me boli trbuh i nije mi nesto  napeto bas tad, a i to je max 1-2 dana , inace koristim patentex za sve ostale dane i kombinacije

----------


## martinaP

Htjela sam reći da su uz te mjere predostrožnosti koje provodiš, LH trakice jednako pouzdane.

----------


## BP

mislim ipak da nisu iz sljedeceg primjera:

 - ako koristis samo LH trakice, u dane kad nije ovulacija, imas nezasticeni odnos uz princip da muz pazi i mozes ostati trudna jer nema nista sto stiti onaj dio sperme koji izadje prije ejakulacije: moja sestricna je na taj nacin ostala 2 x trudna, djeca vec idu u skolu  :Smile: 
 - ako koristis patentex u dane kad nije ovulacija, imas nezasticeni odnos uz princip da muz pazi - spermicid stiti od ong dijela sperme koji izadje prije ejakulacije + ejakulat

----------


## Cubana

> Cubana, zatrudniti se jednostavno moze i kad nije ovulacija i za vrijeme menzesa...logicno mi je da vece sansa kad je ovu ali nije ziher. Meni kad je ovulacija poprilicno me boli trbuh i nije mi nesto  napeto bas tad, a i to je max 1-2 dana , inace koristim patentex za sve ostale dane i kombinacije


Ne može se zatrudniti bez ovulacije. Jedino ona može doći u raznoraznim razdobljima ciklusa.

----------


## BP

tocno, zato kazem da Lh trakice nisu kontracepcija a patentex je (prije je postojao bar Delfen, ne znam zasto ga vise nema u ljekarnama iako po sastavu sto vidim je ipak razlicit od patentexa), a tko ce sto koristiti je svakome na izbor

----------


## Cubana

Ma naravno.
Tako ti ja koristim spiralu. Imam ju, al izbjegavamo plodne dane. Ginekolog mi se smije, al ja joj ne vjerujem baš previše.
Kad stavim Mirenu možda budem opuštenija.  :Smile:

----------


## BP

patentex djeluje samo lokalno, nije hormonalan i krajnje je jednostavan za upotrebu, nema nikakvih nus pojava, i kazem sve ovisi sto kome pase...
iako me nervira, znam da je OT, sto ginekolozi, ocito iz razloga da prodaju ono sto moraju, najcesce presute patentex kao mogucnost kontracepcije pa dosta ljudi nije uopce o tome ni informirano

----------


## kaca80

Moj ginekolog se slatko ismijala kad sam joj pričala kako mi je doktor savjetovao spiralu. Kaže da je spirala dobra stvar ako je neko želi kao i da je svaka druga vrsta kontracepcije prilično pouzdana ako je osoba disciplinovana.
Moram izguglati ovaj patentex čini se da je nešto dobro a nisam do sad čula za to. Ako je lako koristiti i nije hormonsko što da ne.

----------


## kaca80

Našla sam stranicu ovo je spermicidna vaginaleta. koristila sam to poslije prvog poroda samo rizičnim danima.
Nije bio patentex već od nekog drugog proizvođača. Nije loše a potpuno sam zaboravila na to.

----------


## zutaminuta

Mi nismo razmišljali mjesec i tjedan dana nakon poroda pa smo imali odnos bez zaštite. Tek nam je proradio mozak na savjet nj majke da ako planiramo još jedno sada je najbolje vrijeme. Kako dojim pilule ispadaju iz opcije (također pilule za dan poslije), a kondomi nisu jeftini, spirala još manje, a i ne sviđa mi se. Sada me najviše zanima koliko je moguće ostati trudna već mjesec i tjedan dana nakon poroda?

----------


## marta

A, ono, nije nemoguće.

----------


## zutaminuta

Postavit ću pitanje drugačije: koliko je vjerojatno?
Kada prema medicinskim saznanjima ovulacija najranije počinje u većine žena? Znači, ne ovi slučajevi s margine statistike već prosjek?

----------


## ribice

Ja sam dobila prvu menstruaciju s 3 mj...znači ovulacija s 2,5 mj..oba puta...

Isključivo sam dojila.

----------


## Beti3

> Postavit ću pitanje drugačije: koliko je vjerojatno?
> Kada prema medicinskim saznanjima ovulacija najranije počinje u većine žena? Znači, ne ovi slučajevi s margine statistike već prosjek?


Sad sam naišla na ovo i smješkam se. Statistika ti ne može nikako pomoći, ali baš nikako. Uglavnom, ovulacija će svakoj zdravoj ženi biti 15 dana prije menstruacije i nikako ne možeš znati kad je to. 
Sve dok dojiš redovno 24 sata na dan, ne bi trebala imati ovulaciju. No, to nikako nije sigurno. Uglavnom, prva 4 tjedna nakon poroda, statistički nema ovulacije, ali samo statistički. Iznimaka uvijek ima.
Moja svekrva je rodila prvog sina 10.9., a drugoga 04.8. iduće godine  :Smile:   Deset mjeseci i 25 dana razlike, oba rođena na termin, pa računaj ... moji termini, porod 1.1. idući je trebao biti 5.11. iste godine (no, bio je spontani)...ih, statistika...samo u mojoj obitelji se ta statistika poigrala, sa puno faktora...

----------


## zutaminuta

Napravila sam i test u međuvremenu. Bio je negativan. Svako malo mi bude lagana mukica pa se bojim da test nije dobro pokazao. Ali se tješim da mi je to jer žderem kao prase. Opet, trbuh mi se nije smanjio baš nešto od poroda (prošla su već tri mjeseca).

----------


## martinaP

Postoje i tzv. mini pilule, Cerazette, koje sadrze samo progesteron, i prikladne su za dojilje.

----------


## Beti3

> Napravila sam i test u međuvremenu. Bio je negativan. Svako malo mi bude lagana mukica pa se bojim da test nije dobro pokazao. Ali se tješim da mi je to jer žderem kao prase. Opet, trbuh mi se nije smanjio baš nešto od poroda (prošla su već tri mjeseca).


Mučnina je česta pojava pri dojenju, naročito pri otpuštanju mlijeka.

----------


## annie84

> Postavit ću pitanje drugačije: koliko je vjerojatno?
> Kada prema medicinskim saznanjima ovulacija najranije počinje u većine žena? Znači, ne ovi slučajevi s margine statistike već prosjek?


Ja sam s 8 tjedana bila kod ginekologa nakon prvog poroda i vec sam imala ovulaciju. 
A kondomi su jeftini, skuplje te ispadne kava
 :Wink: 
A i Mirena je u RH jako povoljna, u Austriji kosta  450 eur pa i vise, ovisi o doktoru.
U RH 1000 kn, a zasticen si 5 godina. Znaci 200 kn godisnje je stvarno nista.

----------


## LEIRmam

> ...ih, statistika...samo u mojoj obitelji se ta statistika poigrala, sa puno faktora...


Veeeliiki potpis na ovo! A kod mene nažalost u posljednje vrijeme vrijedi i ona stara Murphyjeva "Ako nešto može poći naopako, poći će naopako", tako da pušem i na hladno  :Grin:

----------

